# Anyone know the brand?



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Burst outdoor shower arm. Any ideas on brands? 
I dont deal with this stuff enough to know by looks and there are no markings.

Thanks,
Alan





























Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Had a hot week a couple weeks ago and the customer got a little jumpy and turned on the valves.

Got to love New England. Outdoor shower one day, freezing pipes the next! :jester:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Looks nautical


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Looks nautical


Does, dont it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

We would call that a 'Navy Shower' in my neck of the woods.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Grind the chrome off and fill solder it back... it'll hold a lifetime. 

If you can't find that part again...


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

What's the handles or handle look like


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

why would you want to shower outside?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> why would you want to shower outside?


 Yeah, really, those horseflies up in Minnesota never seen white meat before... u'll be all sucked by the time you dried.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> why would you want to shower outside?


Shower after dip in pool or hot tub.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Shower after dip in pool or hot tub.


Or before entering pool or hot tub as per health dept rules


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

In southern NJ pretty much every house on the islands have o/s showers. We put them in so people can wash thenselves off after going to the beach. Sand is brutal on the traps of tubs and showers in the houses.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Grind the chrome off and fill solder it back... it'll hold a lifetime.
> 
> If you can't find that part again...


I would do the same...good suggestion


----------

